# Equipment



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So, Mr Bartlett, I have heard so much about these custom bitesuits that you always have on.

Could you tell us, the general public here on the board more about these items?? 

Particularly, the fit of the suits, and length of time receiving them

Are these items for sale? and what other items could you assist a person in purchasing????


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

You can check out my website @ www.philippeclementusa.com. There is a lot of information on the site. Suit orders usually take around a month to make and ship from France. They sell a lot of equipment, but I mainly focus on ringsport equipment and suits. You can have the suit custom fit for you and you can pick and choose what parts of the suit are loose or tight fitting. Whatever your preference is, Philippe Clement can make it happen.

Tim


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Why do I feel like this is product placement? :lol:


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Why do I feel like this is product placement? :lol:



I don't understand.:?: This isn't allowed to be discussed???


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

I don't know much about the quality of the Phillipe Clement suits vs. other suit makers, but I do know they are definitely the best looking suits I've ever seen!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Tim Bartlett said:


> I don't understand.:?: This isn't allowed to be discussed???


Oh, I think it can be discussed .... especially in such a beautifully choreographed manner! :lol:


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

lol. i will add that i have worn a PC and aside from demanet it is one of the best out there. i have a demanet. LOVE it. but i will be purchasing a clement as well. alot of people dont like the Kevlar in the demanet. its fine for dogs that dont have teeth probs or young dogs. but i know alot of people dont like the kevlar stuff. i personally dont care but my dogs arent puppies anymore. but anyway i love the clements. now jsut need to get one.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Tim Bartlett said:


> I don't understand.:?: This isn't allowed to be discussed???


:lol: I was kidding, but Jeff's lil post there seemed very rehearsed


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> :lol: I was kidding, but Jeff's lil post there seemed very rehearsed


Is there any way more of Jeff's posts could be scripted like that?


OK, OK..... JK! Sorta....... :lol:


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm very happy about this thread...now maybe Justin will get off his butt and have his better half take his measurements and then finish the logo he wants on it..........so we can order a suit from Tim SOON.......:smile: The money for the suit is burning a whole in my pocket......


----------



## Darryl Richey (Jul 3, 2006)

Tim,

I don't know if I'm just blind or are the prices not listed on the site? If they are can you direct me to them...if they are not can you shoot me an email with prices on the various cuts, weights, etc..? 
Thanks,
Darryl
[email protected]


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

Darryl,

Prices have not been listed yet. I haven't received the final price list from France yet. As soon as I get it, I will add it to the website. In regards to bitesuit prices, they will vary depending on what level of protection and how elaborate the designs on the suit. EXAMPLE: A competition suit made to fit an individual that just wants a simple design with a couple colors, would run around $1100. The price includes taxes and shipping. Lightweight training vests are $90 and heavyweight vests are $100.

If there is something in particular you are looking for, shoot me an e-mail and I can give you a quote.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It was not scripted, I just wanted more information. Buying a suit is not just sending in measurements, and I thought since Tim gets a new suit almost as much as he gets shoes, that this would be a good discussion topic.


----------



## Paul Coffman (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey Tim, would you happen to have a more close up shot of the logo on your suit? I would like to see a better pic of it. When do you expect to get prices from France? Thanks


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So, Tim. What is the best way to get a proper fit in a suit??? I know short people have less problems, but I have always had problems with them being too small. Usually long enough, but not enough fabric, so they fit like jeans and I get beat up pretty good. I know that Emily is having the same problem.

What are your recommendations???


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Paul, are you talking about the greatful dead suit? Or the Loups du whatever suit??


----------



## Paul Coffman (Jul 24, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So, Tim. What is the best way to get a proper fit in a suit??? I know short people have less problems, but I have always had problems with them being too small. Usually long enough, but not enough fabric, so they fit like jeans and I get beat up pretty good. I know that Emily is having the same problem.
> 
> What are your recommendations???


I don't quite agree with you on this one.(Imagine that!). I am not the tallest guy around and I find it hard to get a good fit in pants as well. Being a little shorter it seems like the pants are thicker from the crotch to the knee and make it harder to run in for shorter people. Unless you want to buy CanAm, but GOD help you when you take bites!!
Nothing sucks worse when you get a new suit and the top fits perfect and but you can't even walk in the bottoms.

I'm not sure which suit Jeff, I was just wanting to see the detail of the logo.


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

I haven't had any complaints about the way these suits fit. Of course, for the thicker training suits, they are probably going to be a little stiff until broken it. I can speak for the competition suits and say that they are ready to go immediately. If you look at the measurement page on my website, they go into great detail with over 20 measurements, to ensure that the suits fit correctly. You have the option of having certain areas fit tight or loose, depending on your preference. 

Paul- Not sure what suit you are talking about. Send me an e-mail and I can send you a few pictures. If there is anything you are looking for specifically, let me know and I can get you a quote. 

Jeff- The belgians make a good sleeve similar to the "magic sleeve" you are talking about. I find that a good wedge with a person that knows how to play with their dog works as well if not better.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Paul, so you are saying that the fabric is too thick in the thigh area???

I have had the problem of not having enough room to get away from the bite. I even exagerated the size of my legs to get more room, and did so with Roca and Euro, to no avail. Sucks when you really like the pants (eurochien) and you can move well, but every stinkin dog can just make you pay. Of course they fit EVERY other decoy in the club somehow, and they all have plenty of room to not get hammered.

So, Tim, can you tell us how Phillipe has solved this problem??


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

Like I said above, if you don't like the thigh area tight, you just take a normal measurement of the area and add that you would like that area loose fitting. 

I just had 2 competition suits made for me for the MR Championships. Both were sized for me and they were made to be tight fitting. I walked away from that weekend with not a single bruise on me. Really surprising, considering how thin the suits are. 

Just like any other suit, the more protection, the less mobility and vice versa.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Nice stuff tim, I'll try and steer as much future business your way as possible.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Of course they fit EVERY other decoy in the club somehow, and they all have plenty of room to not get hammered.


Geez, Jeff, you're just leaving yourself open for it, aren't you? :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Maybe I am tired, but not really sure what you are getting at.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I think she's suggesting that you're really fat


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I see, how would my ordering pants with my measurements that end up fitting everyone but me, due to the fact that the suit companies don't tell you they have size a b c d e NOT the custom made deal that they claim. That is why I was asking Tim about Phillipe, as they have a better rep


----------



## Nate Torberson (Aug 18, 2006)

Since we are on the subject, does anyone out there have some used gear that they are wanting to get rid of? I am looking for a suit (even just a top will do for my purposes) and a good sleeve. I am on a pretty tight budget for my training, so I am hoping to avoid having to buy everything new.


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

I sell a Belguim suit, alot like Dement but last alot longer and cheaper. I would think designs on the suit that Tim has is almost assured to weaking the back area because of all of the cross stiching involved. For leg biters it would be fine, but a few hard hitting mid back biters MIGHT take the cool logo with them on the out. IMO 

WE sale a basic suit. In Kumono cut or Ring cut, most on this board would want the ring cut. It is the same suit that Jay Lyda, Myself and Chris Duhon wear. They are made of self heeling French linen Material, very comfortable, more protection then most suits, with out giving up flexability. all suits are custom ordered to your measurments, and take about 6 weeks to get. 

I have worn a bunch of suits in my time, from Ray Allen, Hard dogs, Dement, Roco, Euro Sport and some other knock offs. I started sell the Belguim after I bought one. They are by far the best longest lasting suit I have every worn. I have had three. (sold them all right off my back) and I am ordering another right now.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So is it the fit that you like best, or the durability? How about mobility, is it above standard as well??


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

The Philippe Clement logos actually hold up quite well. They are comparable to if you had stripes on the sleeves and legs of the suit. Eventually they are going to come loose a little.

All the pants usually have the Philippe Clement logo stiched on the leg somewhere. My training suit that I have used for the past 3 1/2 years is holding up strong. The Philippe Clement logo on the leg is just now starting to come loose a little at the stitching and the logo has a few holes in it from dogs biting it. Keep in mind, these pants have been used for over 3 years and take about 85% of the bites for our MondioRing dogs.

I have 2 pair of belgian pants that I love as well. I bought them from Gold Coast K9 when they were in business. (I believe McCoy's sells the same equipment Gold Coast did) Good for building strong grips in dogs. I use them a lot for transitioning from the jaumbiere to the pants. Sometimes, regular pants are a little too much fabric that is loose and results in young dogs getting a little mouthy initially. The belgian pants seem to work much better initially. However, real belgian pants just have protection from the knee down. Watch out if you get a bite in the thigh. :-&


----------

